# Creme Broulee



## old golfer guy (Apr 27, 2018)

Done C B for 8 people and turned out great. Heading out on an R.V. trip and want to do it for 24. I would like to it in I batch with 2 S. V.s and 2 pots but don't think I can get 12 jars in the pots I have all on the bottom. Has anybody tried stacking one jar on top of 4 others, not directly on a single jar but the weight shared by 4 jars? I know the lids are put on loose so air can escape, do you think stacking would still allow the air to get out???
Thoughts??
Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2018)

If you are describing a water bath canner type thing....  NO...  The amount / depth of water above the lid, changes the pressure inside the jar...   adding depth "may" not allow the jars to vent the air inside making for contaminated air left in the jar...
Generally, a depth of 1" of water, above the top of the jar, is what the USDA recommends when water bath canning...  That is one condition they based their test results on....


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 27, 2018)

Another option is to do your custard in 1qt ziplock bags then pour in the jars and refrigerate to set. that is how I do it and it comes out great!

https://anovaculinary.com/recipe-simple-creme-brulee/

Barry.


----------



## oddegan (Apr 27, 2018)

Could you do it in a big electric roaster? Not sure about controlling temps but you would have the space.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2018)

This Isn't Canning---It's SV !!!
I've seen a number of jars stacked in the SV on YouTube, without a problem. 
Even my favorite guys "Sous Vide Everything" have had some stacked.
Looks like NO PROBLEM to me.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2018)

_*Has anybody tried stacking one jar on top of 4 others, not directly on a single jar but the weight shared by 4 jars? I know the lids are put on loose so air can escape, do you think stacking would still allow the air to get out??*_?
Sort of sounds like water bath canning to me....


----------



## weedeater (Apr 27, 2018)

I haven’t stacked them but I have done them in my cooler mod which allowed me to do 20 or more of the SV cheesecakes at one time.

I initially was going to do them in my big canning container but the combination of the large volume of water, the high temps, the thinness of the metal container and large surface area was pushing the limits of my Anova. It was having a hard time getting up to temp. Switched to the cooler and worked like a champ. 

I like Bear have seen them stacked a bunch on YouTube and don’t think it would be a problem. My jars were covered a lot deeper than one inch above the top anyway because the Anova requires that depth to operate properly.

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2018)

daveomak said:


> _*Has anybody tried stacking one jar on top of 4 others, not directly on a single jar but the weight shared by 4 jars? I know the lids are put on loose so air can escape, do you think stacking would still allow the air to get out??*_?
> Sort of sounds like water bath canning to me....




Yup---Sorta, but I don't think you would do canning at 185° or 172° like the Temp used for Cheesecakes & Egg Bites.
Check YouTube, and *you can see them stacked *by people who know a lot more about SV than any of us, like the guys at "Sous Vide Everything".

Bear


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'd do it.


----------



## baseballguy99 (May 5, 2018)

I stacked my jars when I did the mini cheesecakes and they came out just fine.


----------

